# dasher exhaust parts needed



## giunta (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a 1980 Dasher diesel wagon. I can get the muffler no problem. I think an Audi Fox downpipe might work, so that might not be a problem either. I have a used tailpipe. All that to say I need the center pipe. Any ideas? Can an Audi Fox w/ std trans. centerpipe be made to work?
Thanks


----------



## krautwhlz (May 10, 2010)

Yeah, the Audi Fox piece _might_ work, but I'd bet it's a larger diameter pipe. The Dasher diesels had a miniscule 26mm (think 1.02 inch) diameter exhaust system, i.e. really constipated. Had always heard that a larger exhaust wouldn't help the non-turbo diesels, but couldn't find anyone who had actually tried it.

While searching the boneyards to grab a gasoline Dasher's dual outlet exhaust manifold & dual downpipe (for a poor man's 4-into-2-into-1 system!), I noticed a 1.8L Volkswagen Fox (gasser of course) with an even larger single outlet manifold and approximately 2.25" downpipe. The manifold & downpipe, to about 20" past the curve, fit perfectly in my '80 Dasher diesel wagon! A local muffler shop took it from there with 2.25" pipe back to an 18" long / 2.25" core glasspack muffler & side exit tailpipe, for quite a noticeable improvement in performance. Yeah, it's a bit noisier too, but not really obnoxious. The exhaust system will eventually terminate out under the back left corner when a new engine (intercooled 1.6L TD) is finished & installed, but the myth that the n/a diesel's oem garden hose-sized exhaust is completely adequate... has been busted.

J.R.
SoCal


----------



## giunta (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the info.
I might try the audi fox down and center pipes. If the diameter is larger than the original dasher exhaust, then the muffler for the dasher and the used tailpipe won't work. At that point I'll have to bring it to the muffler shop as well.
I can tolerate a few headaches. I've had three vw diesels and this is the best running yet!


----------

